
Show HN: Birthday Collector (collect birthday dates with ease) - qvdev
https://stellar-leopard.glitch.me/
======
qvdev
Hi all,

developer here. I created a website to collect birthday for friends and
family.

How it works: Create a calendar from the homepage. Then after submit you will
get a link that you can share with friends and family. After a week we will
send a csv file that you can import into your calendar.

Why I created this? I created this to ease the pain to got through manual
collecting of birthdays. Normally I would ask or someone tells me but I forget
to add it or its to much effort to add this. The link is valid for always so
you can reuse it if you get a new family member or friend.

Hope I can help some people out to ease the pain of collecting birthdays.

Feel free to post any feedback or ask questions looking forward to it.
Currently the website is very basic, but will look into making it better but
the functional it works.

